# Michael Jackson pop star has just died



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Michael Jackson pop star has just died

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/world/michael-jackson-dead-20090626-cyjb.html


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

i was just about to put this up. shocking stuff r.i.p michael. the king of pop is dead


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

thats mad


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm watching this on France24 and it's not confirmed, just that he was found at home not breathing and was rushed to hospital.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

OOOOOWwwwww !

RIP Micheal.

/moonwalks out of thread.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah the uk doesnt seem to have reported it yet but it seems to be true.try this site:

http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Sky news wont load...must be getting hammered.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

ricey said:


> yeah the uk doesnt seem to have reported it yet but it seems to be true.try this site:
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/


Unfortunately TMZ is as reliable as the Sunday Sport.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Unfortunately TMZ is as reliable as the Sunday Sport.


the sunday sport has its purposes lol


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

read this..

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/michael-jackson-dead.html


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Bet Yuri Gellar is gutted..

Is he in a coma now? If so... save the jokes for a few weeks.

Mcauley Culkin just breathed though...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i bet sickapedia is warming up nicely


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Sky news just said confirmed dead.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

d4ead said:


> i bet sickapedia is warming up nicely


LOL!

*Database latency too high*

Sickipedia appears to have lost the connection to the database.

Predictably.

There are







of you looking at this page.


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

i saw it,... wonder if its real???...


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

**** thay just have,,


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

yeh this is mad... but is it realllly true tho !?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

The_Wolverine said:


> read this..
> 
> http://www.hoax-slayer.com/michael-jackson-dead.html


lol


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Paramedic's to Michael Jackson's heart "Just beat it, beat it, beat it No one wants to be defeated, just beat it, beat it...."


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

France24 is reporting the LA Times saying MJ is in fact dead.


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

People are 50-50 if dead or alive its mad!

Even the BBC are not sure if hes alive yet saying hes in a coma!

Then abroad saying hes dead!

Hospitals wont say nothing either so no body knows if alive or dead.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Unconfirmed... but yeah he's probs dead


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

One less paedo IMO.


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Its been confirmed b y the LA times now.....cant believe really cant RIP Jacko


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

R.I.P MICHEAL JACKSON

THE KING OF THE MOONWALK

LEGEND AND VERY TALENT WILL BE SAD TO SEE HIM GO


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm guys, what do you think we should "blame it on?".....the boogie? :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Welshy_Pete said:


> People are 50-50 if dead or alive its mad!
> 
> Even the BBC are not sure if hes alive yet saying hes in a coma!
> 
> ...


He was taken to hospital and pronounced "dead". He was then taken to a better hospital where his condition was upgraded to "alive"


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

squat_this said:


> One less paedo IMO.


Wasn't he found: NOT GUILTY :innocent:


----------



## bigjers (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad some of you find it funny that some one has just died some one has just lost there son and brother and lost a father very distastefull.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

RIP


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Can't believe it. RIP


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

R.I.P Michael.


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

estfna said:


> Paramedic's to Michael Jackson's heart "Just beat it, beat it, beat it No one wants to be defeated, just beat it, beat it...."


:lol:shouldnt laugh... RIP


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Confirmed now :-( R.I.P


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sh!t lifes to short, we try and stay all healthy and then you get hit by a bus, but bet your ass off that if you lived by this you would die a slow and painful death.

That would be my luck anyway, RIP MJ


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Total utter shock. Can't believe he's gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

R.I.P, really cannot believe this big big fan of MJ


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

i suppose now, we can all speculate on the likely cause of the coma/heart attack.Obviously, if he was under the "influence" of anything, its unlikely to be leaked, bearing in mind his "unusual" lifestyle.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Was a legend as a kid,

had Moonwalker on Mastersystem .

Questionable personal life but all the same,

Rip


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

MiniKnowsYou said:


> Wasn't he found: NOT GUILTY :innocent:


 yes but so was OJ Simpson. he did say IMO and frankly its one i share. i have friends who work in the legal profession in the states and they are adamant he was a very, very sick man indeed.


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

already on facebook i've seen a michael jackson joke

what's the difference between michael jackson and alex ferguson......fergie will be playing giggs in august

shocking!, how people come up with these..give the man a break, his bloods probably still warm!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

One of my favs

qYgGfBDjJs8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

PRL said:


> Total utter shock. Can't believe he's gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


maybe wear a michael bumbag in appreciation!! xx


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY GUTTED


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

> i suppose now, we can all speculate on the likely cause of the coma/heart attack.Obviously, if he was under the "influence" of anything, its unlikely to be leaked, bearing in mind his "unusual" lifestyle.


wasnt ferrino (sp) (the hulk)his personal trainer?

Maybe he gave M.J a little something something for a boost.... :whistling:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

redneil75 said:


> yes but so was OJ Simpson. he did say IMO and frankly its one i share. i have friends who work in the legal profession in the states and they are adamant he was a very, very sick man indeed.


Unfortunately celebrity seems to insulate these "stars" from the law.Its apparent that jurys in the usa, are blinded to the facts by fame.We know OJ and Jackson were guilty as sin.The defence team however, only had to convince the jury this was not the case, and play the "fame" card.Give these guys a big enough fee and they could get stevie wonder a driving licence.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Terrible news, I'm genuinely a bit gutted.


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

MissBC said:


> One of my favs
> 
> qYgGfBDjJs8[/MEDIA]]


nice song that MissBC..

i've never heard it before..quite relaxing

i love the earth song


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Devastated, so sad. His poor kids.

I Bought two mj tickets YESTERDAY thought theyd be abit of an earner pm me if interested..

Seriously dnt care if i get the money back rater it went to his kiddies, really really sad


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Mr Eko said:


> already on facebook i've seen a michael jackson joke
> 
> *what's the difference between michael jackson and alex ferguson......fergie will be playing giggs in august*
> 
> shocking!, how people come up with these..give the man a break, his bloods probably still warm!


funny.. but very wrong


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

i know man, im gutted tbh, its just a shock, just came out of no where!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RIP Michael....your in peace now away from all the haters


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

gutted!!!........bubbles is gonna be put down


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

squat_this said:


> One less paedo IMO.





essexboy said:


> Unfortunately celebrity seems to insulate these "stars" from the law.Its apparent that jurys in the usa, are blinded to the facts by fame.We know OJ and Jackson were guilty as sin.The defence team however, only had to convince the jury this was not the case, and play the "fame" card.Give these guys a big enough fee and they could get stevie wonder a driving licence.


now everybody is gutted...and all that!!!

i loved this guy's music...i was doing his dances as a kid,was a moonwalker because he brought it to the fore...i loved it,and was well into body popping n locking and breakdancing,which he and loads of other folk used and brought into the limelight...this dudes songs and dancing were legendary!!!!

but then this nice black kid,got messed up...somehow...i dont care if people kane me for this,but had some messed up ideas of turning white...and if people say he didnt have a childhood,fcuk em...most of my mates didnt have a childhood,but they didnt turn out to be peado,freaky circus acts in any decline..this dude was doing some sick sh*t behind closed doors...now granted musiclly talented,brought some never before sh*t...styles and everything else and the start of a new era...also choreographed synchronised dancers with him...

revolutionised pop music and added his distinctive flavour of music n movement to music...but

really in the end,he went bust,was dong some offkey sh*t...acting strange,lost what it was...and was being a weirdo peado on more than loads of occasions...

so when you boost him up and love him off too much...remember if you let your kid stay at his yard...and your kid came back and said some sick fcuked up sh*t that he touched him or sh*t...you gonna love a peado still...i think friggin not!!!

SO LETS NOT FORGET YOUR BOOSTING HIM UP NOW,REALLY YOU SHOULD SAY BACK IN THE DAY BEFORE HE WENT MAD AND BECAME A PEADO HE WAS GOOD...MUSICALLY...BUT AS A PERSON OF LATE.........................PEADOPHILE,BOTTOM LINE...SO IF YOU LIKE PEADO'S,THEN SAY HE WAS GREAT,BUT NOT THE JACKSON WE USED TO KNOW...AFTER BAD,IT WENT BAD...IN FACT WHO KNOWS HOW LONG THIS GEEZER WAS BUMMING HIS MONKEY AND THEN TRYING TO GET KIDS OVER???????????

sorry but jackson 5 i loved...all the way through off the wall,thriller,bad...then downhill...when a person you know gets done numerous times for being a peado...you gonna still show love for him,no matter if he was ronnie coleman,dorian,micheal jordan,steve redgrave...or no matter who!!!!

if you argue this and say he was found innocent...ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS PAY OFFS,MONEY BUYS A LOT IN AMERICA,EVEN YOUR WAY OUT OF SH*T LIKE THAT!!!!

how many times was he accused???

by many...how many times was it the kids that were coming off with overwhelming evidence...whats his answer,throw the dollars at em!!!

if you love peado's,go visit some on the nonces wing at your local nick...sorry to speak of a dead person like this but i speak the truth...

and i did love this person for who he was back then not what he became what he did become!!! big difference!!!

he did influence me dance and vocal wise...loved motown,still do...but i'm remembering the real jackson of old!!!

not the messed up nutjob who hanged a baby off the side of a building,not the one being accused of peadophilia!!!!!

sorry if you hate me...but ask yourself...do you love a peado????


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

well said anabolic ant, i agree 100%


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

RIP MJ.... what a shame.

WRT to the tumultuous last few years of his life and court appearances .... accusation != (is not equal to) guilt.


----------



## cookie monster0 (Jan 11, 2009)

Early reports are that the Hospital does not know what to do with the body as plastic recycling is not collected until next Thursday


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

THIS IS KARMA AT ITS BEST!! fcuk all you MJ fans, i was once a massive fan but he was a PAEDO!! hes certainly left a legacy as the greatest popstar of all time and i will never forget his music, but as a person i say Rot In Hell


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

the first moonwalk was in fact neil armstrong...ok joking aside!!!

i do believe it was jeffrey daniels his choreographer who did it first!!!!

check this out:






i'm pretty sure jacko did his in 83!!!

but if you really wanna go back check this:






bill bailey 1955,first backslide!!!

sorry jacko...RIP!!!


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

marts_uk said:


> THIS IS KARMA AT ITS BEST!! fcuk all you MJ fans, i was once a massive fan but he was a PAEDO!! hes certainly left a legacy as the greatest popstar of all time and i will never forget his music, but as a person i say Rot In Hell


You cannot say without a doubt that he was a peado. He might just have not grown up and might have just been comfortable in an innocent way to socialising with children.

Now look at Mike Tyson for example. I watched his documentary recently... - he talks about how when he was doing well, everyone was his friend, and how he haemorrhaged millions to these leeches....

Children are innocent. They're not conniving like adults can be etc...

Michael didn't have a childhood in the normal sense of the word.... he was performing since age 4...

Also the climate now has changed WRT paedophilia - from being a virtual unknown term to it being at the forefront of everyones mind in the last decade and a bit - any mention of paedophilia and association with someone naturally creates this climate of aversion, hatred and fear....

He wasn't convicted - I don't geddit... Is an accusation now just enough. I'd hate if you were a judge - and I was going to trial... .I might be accused of GBH or something, and you'd sentence me to prison for just for being accused!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ahhhh don't be so deluded! i hate to believe that he waws a peado but come on! of course he was, billionaire with a theme park inviting kids to sleep over in your bed when your in your 40's? sick! loved this guy when i was a kid and deep down ye im gutted, but was mentaly disturbed


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

if joe blogs at number 45 from down the street had just died and had previously been accused of child molestering, im sure you'd all have a different view on it...


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Over in USA at minute, just been watching the news in a bar, according to the scrolling update his total record sales were $750 million, but he has,sorry,had $500,000,000 debt.

They are now showing pictures of what they are claiming is him been rushed into the hospital.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dan05 said:


> if joe blogs at number 45 from down the street had just died and had previously been accused of child molestering, im sure you'd all have a different view on it...


which view would that be..?


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

dan05 said:


> if joe blogs at number 45 from down the street had just died and had previously been accused of child molestering, im sure you'd all have a different view on it...


Good point.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

But none of you know beyond a shadow of doubt that he was a pedophile.

That is like saying some guy saw my wife with another guy, if I didn't see it, it didn't happen. No one and I mean no one really knows but the people involved.

If he payed someone off it was probably because in the long run he saved money in lawyer fees. Remember, he sold the Neverland Ranch because of hard times.

I honestly think the guy was a child inside and never got to be a child growing up because Daddy took that away from him.

Was he a pop icon yes, was he a pedophile, who really knows.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

dan05 said:


> if joe blogs at number 45 from down the street had just died and had previously been accused of child molestering, im sure you'd all have a different view on it...


Well that's the point. This man is no commoner.

He was the most iconic figure in music ever. The number of world records that he's broken with his achievements... mean that he led a very unique life that none of us could ever imagine. We're basic nobody's in this world - and here we have a man who's touched (I don't want to use that word now because I expect the silly jokes) millions....

ps. How about his death? Why is no one saying he might have died because of all the stress these unnecessary court cases put him through?

Just for a second imagine he was innocent... wouldn't all these accusations and tarnishing of your image cause him heartache, depression and possibly lead to his death today?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

albie said:


> Over in USA at minute, just been watching the news in a bar, according to the scrolling update his total record sales were $750 million, but he has,sorry,had $500,000,000 debt.
> 
> They are now showing pictures of what they are claiming is him been rushed into the hospital.


Where are you bro..?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

> Its apparent that jurys in the usa, are blinded to the facts by fame.We know OJ and Jackson were guilty as sin.The defence team however, only had to convince the jury this was not the case, and play the "fame" card.Give these guys a big enough fee and they could get stevie wonder a driving licence.





> Its apparent that jurys in the usa, are blinded to the facts by fame.We know OJ and Jackson were guilty as sin.


thats bull, the Oj case was a long drawn out one but the defence only has to prove or present reasonable doubt (for the jurors). I have served and was forman on a jury and the one thing that i would have swayed my opinion was the senior detective on the case (Mark Furman) was aksed if he tampered with or fixed evidence in the case - he took the 4rth amendment - wich is there so people do not incriminate themselves on the stand- as good as a yes?- a yes to fixing evidence = reasonable doubt in the minds of many - reasonable doubt regarding evedince fixing = innocent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> which view would that be..?


well im sure you wouldnt care much about his death, but because jacko made a few good songs, it hides from what MIGHT be the truth.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

RIP michael jackson. You were a great performer and singer. Probably the greatest pop entertainer ever.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Where are you bro..?


Albany , New York . Been over here since last Sunday, back to the Uk tomorrow.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dan05 said:


> well im sure you wouldnt care much about his death, but because jacko made a few good songs, it hides from what MIGHT be the truth.


How are you sure I wouldn't care about his death.. :confused1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

romper stomper said:


> thats bull, the Oj case was a long drawn out one but the defence only has to prove or present reasonable doubt (for the jurors). I have served and was forman on a jury and the one thing that i would have swayed my opinion was the senior detective on the case (Mark Furman) was aksed if he tampered with or fixed evidence in the case - he took the 4rth amendment - wich is there so people do not incriminate themselves on the stand- as good as a yes?- a yes to fixing evidence = reasonable doubt in the minds of many - reasonable doubt regarding evedince fixing = innocent.


I actually worked out in the same gym as Mark Furman and wrestled him over 30 years ago. Sorry for the hijack.

You do need evidence beyond a shadow of doubt.

If the glove don't fit you got to equite.....lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

albie said:


> Albany , New York . Been over here since last Sunday, back to the Uk tomorrow.


Dude...I'm in Bennington VT...you are only 50 miles away from me...less than a 1 hour drive...I go there everyweekend....Pity your leaving so soon...


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

I knew i should've posted up that i was coming over. No doubt i will be back over at some point.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Download his albums for free...lol Click here.

I am pretty sure he wont care too much at this point.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

albie said:


> I knew i should've posted up that i was coming over. No doubt i will be back over at some point.


Defo let me know...almost went to Crossgates Mall today to see a Movie but changed plans at the last minute...You here on business or pleasure..?


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Defo let me know...almost went to Crossgates Mall today to see a Movie but changed plans at the last minute...You here on business or pleasure..?


Went to Crossgates earlier to get my kids some gifts. I'm over here for business at the place where they make the magnets for MRI systems.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

albie said:


> Went to Crossgates earlier to get my kids some gifts. I'm over here for business at the place where they make the magnets for MRI systems.


Just goes to prove how small of a world it really is... :beer:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

albie said:


> Went to Crossgates earlier to get my kids some gifts. I'm over here for business at the place where they make the magnets for MRI systems.


I buy all my weights from the Dick's Sporting good store that is there...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> now everybody is gutted...and all that!!!
> 
> i loved this guy's music...i was doing his dances as a kid,was a moonwalker because he brought it to the fore...i loved it,and was well into body popping n locking and breakdancing,which he and loads of other folk used and brought into the limelight...this dudes songs and dancing were legendary!!!!
> 
> ...


Fcuking well said mate :thumbup1:



volatileacid said:


> *You cannot say without a doubt that he was a peado. He might just have not grown up and might have just been comfortable in an innocent way to socialising with children.*
> 
> *
> Michael didn't have a childhood in the normal sense of the word.... he was performing since age 4...*
> ...


Are you kidding me?????????

Unless he was diagnosed as mentally ill and/or with learning difficulties (read: A bit fcuking simple) then he MUST have KNOWN that it was WRONG for a 40-something year old man to be alone in a bedroom and sleep in the same bed as a child FFS.......

Child at heart or not, unless he had some sort of learning difficulties then we all know fine well thats not acceptable behaviour no matter WHAT the reason.

As for not having a "normal" childhood.... well sorry but neither did I, or many other people I know for numerous different reasons but do you see me or them with a bed full of 8 year olds???? I think not....



volatileacid said:


> Well that's the point. This man is no commoner.
> 
> *He was the most iconic figure in music ever. The number of world records that he's broken with his achievements... mean that he led a very unique life that none of us could ever imagine. We're basic nobody's in this world - and here we have a man who's touched (I don't want to use that word now because I expect the silly jokes) millions....*
> 
> ...


Who. Cares?

I'm sorry but I disagree.

Nobodys??? Nope. Sorry.

I can think of many, many people whom undoubtedly you would class as "nobodies" who have touched me far more than he did.

So he made some good records and broken world records etc. Big deal.

The people who have made a big impact on my life have been ordinary people who have done extra-ordinary things or have made me feel amazing or generally just been amazing people. You dont need to be famous or to make millions feel that way to be special.

Just making ONE person feel that way is enough. Its equally special and as important as making a song that connects with millions in my book.

Just because he made music does not give ANY reason to excuse anything he may have done.

If he was innocent (which if I am honest I doubt) then he'll be fine now wont he? Only God can judge and all that. Its nothing to do with ANY of us now if he really is dead....


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I still dont know whether or not he was just missguided and slightly mentally disturbed (senile) in his later life, he seemed like hed gone quack!

One part of me believes that he became a senile mad man with so much media attention but harmless and was just friends with kids because he felt like he could relate to them and buy them a gift and make them happy (nothing sexual) which he liked to see, children from a deprived family to be happy and smiling and having fun (in a non-sexual way). Yet the greedy mothers/fathers of the children wanted money so they told their children to lie and make up stories...then when one had done it, others came out and did it as well. All lies.

On the other hand, he might have been mentally senile from his life but then actually had sexual contact with young boys, the allegations claimed might have been true...in which case no matter how great a performer he was on stage or how good a pop performer he might have been, nothing can make up for the fact that he would have raped young children.

I dont know the truth, id like to believe that it was false allegations, but i dont know.


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

hope this is true what is been said tonight about him !!!!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

winger said:


> Download his albums for free...lol Click here.
> 
> I am pretty sure he wont care too much at this point.


so ho gets the rights to the beatles songs now? i know sir paul wanted them back years ago...


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Sorry and I will probable get slated something cronic for this but,

Does this not show what a fkd up world we live in,Jacko a peado,sorry alleged peado so as( to be diplomatic about it )gets a sh!t load of posts.Farah Fawcett dies and hardly a word is mentioned.I might be wrong.

My opinons about it are to onesided for me to post about his death.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

RIP MJ! Loved his music.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Cant beleive it, he was my idol growing up.

We will never be fully sure about what happened in the laster years of his life.

RIP


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

need2getbigger said:


> Sorry and I will probable get slated something cronic for this but,
> 
> Does this not show what a fkd up world we live in,Jacko a peado,sorry alleged peado so as( to be diplomatic about it )gets a sh!t load of posts.Farah Fawcett dies and hardly a word is mentioned.I might be wrong.
> 
> My opinons about it are to onesided for me to post about his death.


good point... i hope we will get reruns of bionic woman now....

mj was not as good musician as people say in my opinion. bland music technically basic...


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

need2getbigger said:


> Sorry and I will probable get slated something cronic for this but,
> 
> Does this not show what a fkd up world we live in,Jacko a peado,sorry alleged peado so as( to be diplomatic about it )gets a sh!t load of posts.Farah Fawcett dies and hardly a word is mentioned.I might be wrong.
> 
> My opinons about it are to onesided for me to post about his death.


i dont even know who this farah fawcett character was she was in a few films wasnt she? look how much michael jackson accomplished he was one of the best singers ever and everyone in the world knows who he is. so wat if he was a paedo who cares he was a legend!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

sickchest90 said:


> i dont even know who this farah fawcett character was she was in a few films wasnt she?


just a few, and a worldwide tv series...

you are just too young to remember her...


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

charlies angels? maybe so, but she was 12 years older than michael jackson was. you cant say that michael was less famous, even though the last 10years of his life or however much it was that no1 liked him!


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

""""so wat if he was a paedo who cares he was a legend.."""

this was what sickchest posted not me...the quote did not work properly....

Try saying that to someone who has been a vitim of one,,or are you saying that peado`s are`nt to blame...

I WILL not get draw into a heated discusion on this...

your entite to your opinion but .................


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

lol i dont really care to be honest but he was a legend


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

sickchest90 said:


> i dont even know who this farah fawcett character was she was in a few films wasnt she? look how much michael jackson accomplished he was one of the best singers ever and everyone in the world knows who he is. *so wat if he was a paedo who cares* he was a legend!


sick cnut, you clearly have no kids. Paedophiles are the most vile creatures on this planet


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> sick cnut, you clearly have no kids. Paedophiles are the most vile creatures on this planet


 Agreed, i did really like him in the jackson 5 and his early days but later on when he went weird i just thought he was a freak, rip anyway


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fcuking well said mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Are you kidding me?????????
> 
> ...


Brilliant post zara


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

This was in 2001, and I am glad that I watched it, people were like he can't moonwalk anymore and he put on an incredible show, closing with "Billie Jean"

KZQ13y-YNVs[/MEDIA]]


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

need2getbigger said:


> Sorry and I will probable get slated something cronic for this but,
> 
> Does this not show what a fkd up world we live in,Jacko a peado,sorry alleged peado so as( to be diplomatic about it )gets a sh!t load of posts.Farah Fawcett dies and hardly a word is mentioned.I might be wrong.
> 
> My opinons about it are to onesided for me to post about his death.


the difference being i had to look up who she was on google, were as theres not a person on earth who has not heard of and knew who MJ was. Whatever your opinions are on him nearly everyone has an opinion.

He died 7 hours ago and i still cant get on sickapedia, this is bigger for the joke community then jade goodies death. Hmmmm wonder if there together now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Another kiddie fiddler gone, good riddance.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

what will his legacy be?

king of pop?

or forever question marks over his paedophilia accusations?

i forsee many years of stories, exposes from the kids who stayed at neverland when they decide to cash in and tell 'their story'


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

need2getbigger said:


> I was not the one who posted who cares,,
> 
> you might want to read back the posts.....


did do , removed my comment , apoligies i noticed the comment and saw red without noticing that you had actually quoted it , again sorry


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Lilly M said:


> did do , removed my comment , apoligies i noticed the comment and saw red without noticing that you had actually quoted it , again sorry


 Thank you:thumbup1:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Last Image of MJ


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

rip MJ


----------



## jack1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> sick cnut, you clearly have no kids. Paedophiles are the most vile creatures on this planet


agreed!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> good point... i hope we will get reruns of bionic woman now....
> 
> mj was not as good musician as people say in my opinion. bland music technically basic...


well we might get re-runs of the bionic woman,but that was Lindsey Wagner mate not FF. :whistling:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Not a big fan of MJ for obvious reasons (no smoke without fire and all that...) although in his day and before he went off the rails the guy was a genius and will always be an iconic figure. Always sad when anyone dies though&#8230;.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

Just think it says a lot about us as a species that they can get a picture of him on a stretcher dying (and it will sell for loads&#8230;.) Maybe we are all a bit sick if that is our idea of entertainment as a human race&#8230;.. <o></o>

<o> </o>

RIP<o></o>


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Well... everyone saying Rest In Peace....

If he really WAS a kiddie fiddler he'll be burning in hell not resting in peace.... sorry for pointing out the obvious lol.

However thats a matter for the big man upstairs now... we can only speculate 

That moonwalk might come in handy for entertaining Lucifer or hot-footing it over the eternal flames of hell though..... :whistling:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i got bored hearing about the tw4t after 10 mins, been on news all morning


----------



## jack1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well... everyone saying Rest In Peace....
> 
> If he really WAS a kiddie fiddler he'll be burning in hell not resting in peace.... sorry for pointing out the obvious lol.
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA Nice one!!!! :lol:


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the music MJ.R.I.P


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

rip


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> maybe wear a michael bumbag in appreciation!! xx


lmao a fanny pack!!!


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Elvis married a 14yr old

Jerry Lee Lewis married his 13yr old cousin

Both Pedos


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fcuking well said mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Are you kidding me?????????
> 
> ...


Well said Zara


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

After Michael Jackson's death, they were unsure what to put on the death certificate. In the end, one doctor pointed out it doesn't really matter if he's black or white


----------



## LTC (Jun 1, 2009)

if he is a peedo then shame on him but i dont think thats all bolox. The guy made some awsome tracks, and i really cant think of any celebrity dieing who will be as talked about in the world for passing away. Rest in Peace, legend


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

sickchest90 said:


> so wat if he was a paedo who cares he was a legend!


Just out of interest, where is this list of so-called legends? I just want to be sure which ones can commit the most unimaginable crimes without consequences.

:ban:


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

squat_this said:


> Just out of interest, where is this list of so-called legends? I just want to be sure which ones can commit the most unimaginable crimes without consequences.
> 
> :ban:


Was he ever convicted?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

*Here's some jokes I've been mailed :*

Authorities are not sure whether to bury or recycle him due to the amount of plastic involved

What's the difference between Alex Ferguson & Michael Jackson, At least Fergie will be able to play Giggs next year

Rumours saying he died after tripping over a pram but the coroner said 'don't blame it on the buggy'

He's got food poisoning apparently. He had some 11 year old nuts.

Jackos spokesperson has confirmed cancellations of all his up and coming dates, these include James aged 9, and Thomas aged 8.

Michael Jackson did manage to whisper a brief message to paramedics on his way to hospital............. "Put me on the children's ward

His condition was believed to be hereditary, something in his billy genes.

RIP Michael, you touched our hearts.............and our kids!!

You've been hit by, you've been struck by, a smooth heart attack.

It doesn't matter if he was black or he's White, he's blue now

Los Angeles police have raided Michael Jackson's Neverland ranch this afternoon . It is being reported that they found Class A drugs in his kitchen, Class B drugs in his bathroom...and Class 4C in his bedroom

I heard Jacko wanted his ashes put in an etch a sketch so the kids can still play with his knob

I've heard its not true that Jacko had a heart attack, he was just in the childrens ward having a stroke


----------



## LTC (Jun 1, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> Was he ever convicted?


no.....


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

good riddens,kiddy fiddler -------shaaamon,woooo,hooooo


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Some people need to have some respect for the dead.

RIP MJ, god bless your soul.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Some people need to have some respect for the dead.
> 
> RIP MJ, god bless your soul.


As above. RIP MJ.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

parent werent so quick to slag him off when he paid millions to have there cancer treated etc, he wasnt found guilty and that should be respected, anyway i dont reckon he was he was just a bizarre person.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

RIP MJ.

Wrongly accused of crimes by money hungry parents


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

bizzare person or not a a bizzare person you still have feelings, you still know whats right from wrong, paedophillia is an illness which can't be cured. All the paedophiles in todays society are bizzare..of fcuking course they are bizzare they touch kids up!

Remember him danlging his kid who hes calls Blanket from that hotel??

It kind of feels like there was 2 Michael Jacksons, one being a musical genius and the greatest entertainer of all time and one being a very bizzare paedo. But i can't hide the fact that i loved him and his music, but i also can't deny that i believed he was a peado. For Michael Jackson the entertainer R.I.P and for Michael Jackson the peado Bur in fcking hell


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dave20 said:


> RIP MJ.
> 
> Wrongly accused of crimes by money hungry parents


hahaha oh dear.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> bizzare person or not a a bizzare person you still have feelings, you still know whats right from wrong, paedophillia is an illness which can't be cured. All the paedophiles in todays society are bizzare..of fcuking course they are bizzare they touch kids up!
> 
> Remember him danlging his kid who hes calls Blanket from that hotel??
> 
> It kind of feels like there was 2 Michael Jacksons, one being a musical genius and the greatest entertainer of all time and one being a very bizzare paedo. But i can't hide the fact that i loved him and his music, but i also can't deny that i believed he was a peado. For Michael Jackson the entertainer R.I.P and for Michael Jackson the peado Bur in fcking hell


That's probably what alot of people are thinking mate. The man on stage was an icon, someone who really made his mark. The man off stage is someone you really dont want near you family.

Lets see how CD/MP3 sales do over the next couple of months?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

**** RIP the **** was a paedophile, before anyone says "he was found not guilty" rah rah rah - if he was some bloke called barry with a transit van living in a grotty council flat he'd have been locked up ****in years ago. Not RIP at all, rot in hell you kiddy fiddler.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Tasty said:


> **** RIP the **** was a paedophile, before anyone says "he was found not guilty" rah rah rah - if he was some bloke called barry with a transit van living in a grotty council flat he'd have been locked up ****in years ago. Not RIP at all, rot in hell you kiddy fiddler.


get off that fence will ya! :tongue:

i have a mate called barry with a transit van, should i have him investigated? :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I reckon he will be Number 1 by Sunday.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> That's probably what alot of people are thinking mate. The man on stage was an icon, someone who really made his mark. The man off stage is someone you really dont want near you family.
> 
> Lets see how CD/MP3 sales do over the next couple of months?


You're right mate. Read his sales have gone through the roof on Amazon


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Read his sales have gone through the roof on Amazon


So did his blood pressure!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

RIP he was a legend, no one will top him.

How can he be paedo and was never convicted?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

RIP Michael, he was a legend music wise and dont think many people will beat that.

Its a shame that his legacy will be tainted.

Number 1 on Sunday!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Now we just need someone with talent to release his bad song except say "You know I'm dead, I'm dead, you know it... oooo!

I'll get my coat......


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Now we just need someone with talent to release his bad song except say "You know I'm dead, I'm dead, you know it... oooo!
> 
> I'll get my coat......


They played Bad on the news this morning, and I found myself singing your version over the top of it.

:ban:


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

geeby112 said:


> RIP he was a legend, no one will top him.
> 
> How can he be paedo and was never convicted?


Obvious answer...paying the children's families off!

And I'm not sure if you've noticed, but lots of criminals get away with it!


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

If the man isn't convicted you can't call him a paedophile.

That there were a couple of accusations, or that one was paid off means sweet FA because a person in his position and his lifestyle, was in a vuilnerable position to be taken advantage of,.

Some of you people are talking as if he fiddled with you personally. Now unless you know something we don't - STFU or back up the silly claims...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

no amount of money in the world would pay me off if I knew for sure that someone touched my child...but thats just me...


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

cellaratt said:


> no amount of money in the world would pay me off if I knew for sure that someone touched my child...but thats just me...


Indeed...

Well you have to wonder how true their allegation were if they were willing to accept cash to shutup. If they're willing to sell out their morals and ethics - just because they see $$$$ - you have to wonder how strong their morals and ethics were in the first place...

Perhaps the motive was always cash....


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> Indeed...
> 
> Well you have to wonder how true their allegation were if they were willing to accept cash to shutup. If they're willing to sell out their morals and ethics - just because they see $$$$ - you have to wonder how strong their morals and ethics were in the first place...
> 
> Perhaps the motive was always cash....


True, you spit on anyones face if they said take some $$$$$ for fiddling with your kid, it was all absolute bull sh!t

Whether or not you are a fan there is nobody who can deny his impact and the memory of him.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Guilty people walk away from court every day, not being convicted means nothing


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

good point about payoffs that, if your child had GENUINELY been abused, would you accept a handful of cash and walk away?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

MJ was a legend- undeniable


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I have no time for this weird peado,

He spent all his fortune paying off people that he abused..

If your innocent why Pay anyone? He lost everything inc his kiddy magnet never land.

He ended up in financial ruin.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> good point about payoffs that, if your child had GENUINELY been abused, would you accept a handful of cash and walk away?


of fcuking course you would!! the family would have been pushed into it because they knew MJ had the best lawyers money can buy, and with his fame and fortune they probably had about a 2% chance of getting him convicted


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

The undertakers have decided that mj will be melted down and be made into toys so kids can play with him for a change!

is it too early.... :whistling:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

weightsjack said:


> The undertakers have decided that mj will be melted down and be made into toys so kids can play with him for a change!
> 
> is it too early.... :whistling:


It's being going on all day mate :rockon:


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

oh lmao ive only read page 9 and 10. someone said it was too early for jokes so i assumed none had been said yet


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

as a result of his death,micheal jackson has obviously had to cancel his london dates...

they were james (9) and alex (7)!!!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> as a result of his death,micheal jackson has obviously had to cancel his london dates...
> 
> they were james (9) and alex (7)!!!!


Oh man!!!!!

That's a new one :lol: :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> as a result of his death,micheal jackson has obviously had to cancel his london dates...
> 
> they were james (9) and alex (7)!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Now Jackos dead kids across the country can breath a sigh of relief.

Casper the friendly ghost is ****ting himself


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Had all these sent to me via email. :ban:

The Tussauds group have put in a bid for Jackos body, they say it will be the most lifelike plastic figure in their whole collection.

Apparently they will be playing "end of the road" at jackos funeral as he preferred boys to men!

McDonalds have announce the new Jackson burger, it will be a 50 year old burger in 9 year old buns!

When asked in a recent interview what was good about 49 year olds, Jacko replied "well there's 40 of them!!"

News of Michael Jacksons autopsy has just come through. Apparently he was killed by food poisoning. He choked on some 12 year old nuts!

Jacko was doing fine until he was wheeled past the Children's ward and he just went stiff&#8230;&#8230;.

Early reports say that Jacko has not been this stiff since McCauley Culkin stayed over!

Jockeys at racecourses across the World will be wearing black arm bands out of respect for Jacko who rode more 3 year olds than anyone in living memory!

Michael Jackson has cancelled his London dates, they were Adam aged 11 and James age 9&#8230;&#8230;

The Coroner is unsure whether to put Caucasian or ******* on the death certificate, it's a bit of a grey area!

Madonna has been on contact with the Jackson family saying that she would like to adopt the monkey!

Michael Jackson has been refused entry into heaven. Don't blame it on the sunshine, don't blame it on the moonlight, don't blame it on the good time, blame it on the buggery!!

Michael Jackson is not going to be buried or cremated but recycled into carrier bags so he can remain, white, plastic and still dangerous for kids to play with!

Michael Jackson was initially refused treatment as he had no medical insurance and the hospital refused to take plastic!!

Jackos ashes are to be put into an Etch a sketch so that kids can still play with him&#8230;

Neverland was raided last night ... they found class A drugs in the kitchen, class B drugs in the sitting room and class 4C in the bedroom

Q: What's the difference between Michael Jackson and a grocery bag?

A: One is white, made out of plastic, and dangerous for kids to play with and the other you carry your groceries in.

Jacko died of a heart attack this morning after he discovered that boyz II men was a band,not a delivery service

Police are looking into the possible cause of Michaels Jacksons heart attack.

They have ruled out the sunshine, the moonlight and the good times. They blamed it on the boogie!

It has been decided Michael Jackson due to being 99% plastic will be cremated and turned into lego. That way kids can play with him for a change!!

Reports that Michael Jackson suffered cardiac arrest are incorrect. He actually went to visit the childrens hospital and

had a stroke.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Hilarious mate :/

I love this culture of making fun of the dead. Now it's not like the WTC disaster... where people at least waited a couple of days - nowadays, these jokes come out immediately.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

essexboy said:


> well we might get re-runs of the bionic woman,but that was Lindsey Wagner mate not FF. :whistling:


indeed... i get confused because she was bionic in certain episodes of the six million dollar man...

i liked her in logans run... but her playboy pics were pretty hot too


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> bizzare person or not a a bizzare person you still have feelings, you still know whats right from wrong, paedophillia is an illness which can't be cured. All the paedophiles in todays society are bizzare..of fcuking course they are bizzare they touch kids up!
> 
> Remember him danlging his kid who hes calls Blanket from that hotel??
> 
> It kind of feels like there was 2 Michael Jacksons, one being a musical genius and the greatest entertainer of all time and one being a very bizzare paedo. But i can't hide the fact that i loved him and his music, but i also can't deny that i believed he was a peado. For Michael Jackson the entertainer R.I.P and for Michael Jackson the peado Bur in fcking hell


well actually mate there was only one.You cant convenietly "gloss" over the darker side of someones character,becuae you just happen to find another part attractive.

By this reasoning, Is it ok for me to hate Myra Hindley, because of the atrocious crimes she committed, but also thinks shes great becauase i enjoyed her art? FFS.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

of course i can say that, i liked Michael Jackson the artist not the person, Michael Jackson is a brand, an artist, an entertainer, a singer and dancer. Then theres the real Michael Jackson behind closed door, a freak etc


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

but still... he was aquitted of the charge... i still 'supsect' he was guilty... but really you cant say hes comparable to Gary Glitter or Sid cook etc as they were both convicted... sure people escape convictions when guilty, but trial (and assumed guilt) via media circus is not the way forward... was he weird...hell yes.... was he an acutal convicted paedo - no

i mean they found some porn mags (of women of legal age) and some kids underwear... in a kids bathroom...so hardly the bloodied dagger.....

and if your kids were in that position you would neither settle out of court nor let the guy live....

on a musical level though... surely never to be surpassed in terms of influence and showmanship....


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

...and yes you can think her art was great. Your confusing yourself, grasp what im saying ffs. Just like i thought his music was great.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

noel, if a grown man wanted to share a bunk bed with your son, would that be ok? as long as he made great music and blamed it on the boogie?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

you have totally misread my comment

no 1 -- many parents did let their kids stay over with him..... to me thats very strange and immediately would require THE PARENTS to answer some questions as to why

no 2.... i never once said its acceptable for a man to share a bed with anothers child

no3 nor did i say hes a peado but thats ok - I actually 'suspect' there is more too it - however he was aquitted under a legal process and the evidence was pretty inconclusive ....

as a parent would you take a pay off if you though a man had fiddled with your kids??

no way

so i am simply saying he was accused and aquitted.... he may or may not have done it - if he had been convicted or indeed guilty then i would wish a slow painful death... but the facts are he wasnt convicted

on a musical level he was very skillfull....no doubt about it

i guesss in the coming years we may found out more, hopefully the truth, and not any cover ups or indeed story selling purely to make money by making things up....


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Well if he was such a peodo why go court second time to clear name and not pay of again??? also a peodo wouldnt say on tele he lets kids into beds... He didn't have a bad childhood because he had no childhood, why he was so child like! allot of us have had bad ones no doubting that but atleast we had them, hanging out with friends causing trouble(the usual haha) he didn't have that... guy was innocent even the courts said so end of


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> ...and yes you can think her art was great. Your confusing yourself, grasp what im saying ffs. Just like i thought his music was great.


I know EXACTLY what your saying.You and many others are trying to find a way to justify questionable, inappropriate behaviour with children, simply because you "like his music".If you feel that this is acceptable then fine.Personally i dont. Although there was no smoking gun,I believe he was guilty as sin, and therefore feel no compulsion to line his pockets.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

fair enough

you can admire say Hitlers talent for whipping up nationalism and his ability to orate to huge crowds.... doesnt mean I condone the invasion of poland or the killing off of jews/gypsies etc etc.....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Well anywho just found out that there will be a moonwalk tribute at 6pm at London Liverpool street station!!! FCUKING GREAT!! I finish work at 6, so will be a nightmare!!! :cursing:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

essexboy said:


> I know EXACTLY what your saying.You and many others are trying to find a way to justify questionable, inappropriate behaviour with children, simply because you "like his music".If you feel that this is acceptable then fine.Personally i dont. Although there was no smoking gun,I believe he was guilty as sin, and therefore feel no compulsion to line his pockets.


So why thee fcuk are you debating with me, cos ive also said he's guilty


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

noel said:


> but still... he was aquitted of the charge... i still 'supsect' he was guilty... but really you cant say hes comparable to Gary Glitter or Sid cook etc as they were both convicted... sure people escape convictions when guilty, but trial (and assumed guilt) via media circus is not the way forward... was he weird...hell yes.... was he an acutal convicted paedo - no
> 
> i mean they found some porn mags (of women of legal age) and some kids underwear... in a kids bathroom...so hardly the bloodied dagger.....
> 
> ...


think youll fing GG was never actually convicted,only on downloading internet pics.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

noel - cmon, you know that was tounge in cheek, but also you need to understand that the behaviour of that man was not just strange, but disturbing and just because he was famous (possibly the most famous man in the world ever) that does not mean we can say "he wasn't found guilty of any crime, so lets just give him the benefit of the doubt".......as effectively that is what some seem to feel.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

essexboy said:


> think youll fing GG was never actually convicted,only on downloading internet pics.


Thought he got locked up for sleeping with minors in Vietnam


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

but convicted of having child pornography right... Jacko had some legal porn mags...different thing

im not trying to defend MJ as its ****ing weird what he did......but still he was cleared.... and didnt do any time


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> So why thee fcuk are you debating with me, cos ive also said he's guilty


So, you think its acceptable to contribute towards the earnings of an individual you believe to be a nonce? A simple yes or no will suffice.


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

He has been off colour for a while.

RIP MJ


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pectoral said:


> noel - cmon, you know that was tounge in cheek, but also you need to understand that the behaviour of that man was not just strange, but disturbing and just because he was famous (possibly the most famous man in the world ever) that does not mean we can say "he wasn't found guilty of any crime, so lets just give him the benefit of the doubt".......as effectively that is what some seem to feel.


i totally agree its very disturbing.... but still why let your kids stay there ... i wouldnt..... as all a bit wrong....

but still it shouldnt have been hard to convict him - bizarre the evidence was so crap.... and they couldnt


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

volatileacid said:


> Indeed...
> 
> Well you have to wonder how true their allegation were if they were willing to accept cash to shutup. If they're willing to sell out their morals and ethics - just because they see $$$$ - you have to wonder how strong their morals and ethics were in the first place...
> 
> Perhaps the motive was always cash....


This is why i have some doubt over the allegations to be honest.

Surely if you had a child who was a abused you would want justice, not money??

He was strange man for sure and i dont condone him having kids in his bed but my point is still valid i believe.

I would have thought anyway that if he was convicted they would have got considerbale compensation anyway?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

robdog said:


> This is why i have some doubt over the allegations to be honest.
> 
> Surely if you had a child who was a abused you would want justice, not money??
> 
> ...


 Only read this page and this is the only sensible post on here.

Fully agreed mate, RIP M.J.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i think guilty or not guilty the guy would always be an easy target for anyone wanting to make money through out of court settlements.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I have to wonder which is going to be worth more. The tour that was going to bring in around $400 million or the new sales from him being dead?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Rest In Peace Michael Jackson.

Can't believe he's gone, I'm shocked!


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

sickchest90 said:


> i dont even know who this farah fawcett character was she was in a few films wasnt she? look how much michael jackson accomplished he was one of the best singers ever and everyone in the world knows who he is. *so wat if he was a paedo who cares he was a legend!*


That is the worst possible thing you could have said :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

Julio said:


> That is the worst possible thing you could have said :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


i agree that was a ****ed up thing to say.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I have to agree with the above but that is a pretty fvcking big if and seeing that no one wanted him in jail rather a bit of his cash i will give the man the benefit of the doubt and simply belief that due to his lack of childhood ext he was one mentally messed up person. People who have amusement parks for their own enjoyment are not the common run of the mill pedo......i do have to point out that not every single human being has the drive for sex and that an adult whose mind is in some ways still child like could make a grievious mistake such as bathing with a child even though nothing sexual was ment by it.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

would you bathe with me con? not in a sexual way or anything


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah we can all bathe together and play lighthouses


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

just to save water you understand

Kezz, reps, a bit of wee just came out i laughed so much


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol i laughed when i thought of it!!


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's the audio from the 911 call...

http://www.tmz.com/2009/06/26/michael-jackson-911-tape-livestream/


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

I might be wrong & i guess we will never know for sure,but i dont think he did touch the kids in a sexual way!

Yeah he prob did share a bed & even cuddled them ( yeah thats wrong i know)but doesnt make him a peado.

I dont think if i was a parent to one of these childs that so called got touched up,that i would be paid off....no amount of money would want me to stop getting revenge for what happened! (how would you look your child in the eyes ever again?) But this is only my take on it,everyone has there own views!

For me he was a musical talent that influenced so many & a true showman,an Icon!

I was lucky enough to see him live about 20 years ago & ive got too say it was awesome performance.

Sad how it all went wrong & how he went off the rails etc.

RIP Michael Jackson


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I love all these pr1ck haters who were so sure he was a peedo.

Was he ever convicted? no

Did you know jacko personally? no

Did you know the kid in question? no

Did you actually know fookall about any of there lives? NO

None of you know he was guilty and neither do I so wtf gives any of you the given right to completely hate him and condemn him a peedo? NOTHING

d1ckhead know it alls with that attitude is the reason tens upon 1000s of people were burnt at the steak century upon century for crimes they never commited.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

at the end of the day if you have always done something and no-one ever tells you its wrong in your head you think it is right

michael jackson thought that it was acceptable for a man in his late 40's to share a bed with children, no-one ever told him it was wrong and also he never grew up becasue no-one actually let him

when thrown into the spotlight at an early age the majority of people grow up faster then usual like film stars do some however dont and plainly do not grow up at all

he had all this money and never really struggled from the age of 6, so its not like us where we have to worry if we can pay bills, the more money you have the more you spend

to put it bluntly his head was fooked from the age of 6


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

davetherave said:


> at the end of the day if you have always done something and no-one ever tells you its wrong in your head you think it is right
> 
> michael jackson thought that it was acceptable for a man in his late 40's to share a bed with children, *no-one ever told him it was wrong and also he never grew up becasue no-one actually let him*
> 
> ...


thats the sh!ttest statement ive read so far. lol at the part in bold, of course ppl would of told him and of course he grew up, he has kids, if he never grew up he wouldn't of learned how to spunk in a vagina. Hes the only child star that has behaved the way he has, and there are many child stars who where just as big.

Don't get me wrong though, i love him as an artis, he is the greatest, his music is timeless, but im just not havin the old "he was still a child himself bla bla bla". nobody will know 100% whether or not he abused them kids but because i have the slightest doubt its enough for me to not give him respect that deep down i would love to give him. There will never be another artis like him, and for what hes done to music was incredible, many artists wouldn't be here if wasn't for him.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> thats the sh!ttest statement ive read so far. lol at the part in bold, of course ppl would of told him and of course he grew up, he has kids, if he never grew up he wouldn't of learned how to spunk in a vagina. Hes the only child star that has behaved the way he has, and there are many child stars who where just as big.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, i love him as an artis, he is the greatest, his music is timeless, but im just not havin the old "he was still a child himself bla bla bla". nobody will know 100% whether or not he abused them kids but because i have the slightest doubt its enough for me to not give him respect that deep down i would love to give him. There will never be another artis like him, and for what hes done to music was incredible, many artists wouldn't be here if wasn't for him.


would they, do you honestly believe that they would?

he was surrounded by yes men


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

well if nobody in person told him, im pretty sure he would of read it in the many thousands of papers that have said how wrong it is


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Agree with Dave - the guy hasn't had his life, end of.

I'm not condoning 'sleep-overs' with kids for one second, but he hasn't had all that. He hasn't had the time a normal kid should have. His dad was a [email protected] - really pressured him into fame etc.

IMO, part of his brain thought he was a child. Nonetheless, he was a very strange man, with a whole host of issues that none of us will ever be fully made aware of, but the guy changed music forever.

Sad state of affairs.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> Agree with Dave - the guy hasn't had his life, end of.
> 
> I'm not condoning 'sleep-overs' with kids for one second, but he hasn't had all that. He hasn't had the time a normal kid should have. His dad was a [email protected] - really pressured him into fame etc.
> 
> ...


He may have changed music forever -albeit Prince, was far more talented and creative, than Jacko ever was.

Without sounding harsh, just because he is dead- doesn't undo the old adage: there's no smoke without fire


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

bla bla bla, no way was you all thinking that when he was still alive, you all wouldn't of p!ss on him if he was on fire, your all hypocrytes. Nonetheless it is a very sad day as i (and obviously all his other fans) have great memories of growing up listening to his music, i even had the hat n glove lol, but i like to see things from both side, so i can praise his talent, his gift, his creativity, and i can despise him for what he become


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nitrolen said:


> He may have changed music forever -albeit Prince, was far more talented and creative, than Jacko ever was.
> 
> Without sounding harsh, just because he is dead- doesn't undo the old adage: there's no smoke without fire


I'm with you, dude - I think Prince is an amazing artist, but did/does he have the same impact on the public as MJ had? I think not.

MJ was lightyears ahead of his time. I'm not a massive fan of him or anything, I think I only own one album of his, but the proofs in the pudding - he's changed the way music is today.

I actually have more Prince music than Jacko! :lol: Great guitarist, actually.

And with regards to the 'no smoke without fire' comment - again, I'm with you on that one. However, it is IMO. I just think he was a very messed up individual tbh..

Doesn't make it right what he did for one minute. He had issues that nobody will ever know.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> bla bla bla, no way was you *all thinking that* *when he was still alive,* you all wouldn't of p!ss on him if he was on fire, your all hypocrytes. Nonetheless it is a very sad day as i (and obviously all his other fans) have great memories of growing up listening to his music, i even had the hat n glove lol, but i like to see things from both side, so i can praise his talent, his gift, his creativity, and i can despise him for what he become


I have to disagree there mate, but I was - years ago.

He was kept alive musically by his fans - not via his muscial talent - that went years ago.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Prince, James Brown, Jackson:


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

marts_uk said:


> and there are many child stars who where just as big.


Please feel free to elaborate.... I'd like to compare


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

in their day... judy garland, mickey rooney, shirley temple

no recent ones i can think of though

maybe the osmonds


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Nitrolen said:


> He may have changed music forever -albeit Prince, was far more talented and creative, than Jacko ever was.
> 
> Without sounding harsh, just because he is dead- doesn't undo the old adage: there's no smoke without fire


LOL @ prince - prince is a joker... I'll only remember him for that song, 1999 !

Smoke without fire? One minute he's keeping the parents happy, the next, they start wanting even more freebies, and he's in a bit of a jam.... How's that...


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

macaulay culkin he certainly on the same scale as jacko), Gary Coleman, thats all i can think of at the top of my head, but theere are many more in america


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

hamsternuts said:


> no recent ones i can think of though


No one since Jacko - he rewrote the script.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

marts_uk said:


> macaulay culkin he certainly on the same scale as jacko), Gary Coleman, thats all i can think of at the top of my head, but theere are many more in america


LOL, Culkin was a wonderkid - that's it - soon as he became a teenager - it was all over...

I remember Culkin for.. ummm.. Home Alone... and then Home Alone 2! .. oh and Mr Rich.... 3 films....

I don't think Gary Coleman somehow has the same following worldwide as Jackson...

I think you're struggling here!!! Give up whilst still ahead!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

ye but they live in america so it only matters how big they are over there.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> LOL, Culkin was a wonderkid - that's it - soon as he became a teenager - it was all over...
> 
> I remember Culkin for.. ummm.. Home Alone... and then Home Alone 2! .. oh and Mr Rich.... 3 films....
> 
> ...


ok i'll help him out a bit

the bird that was in spiderman, kirstin dunst?

drew barrymore also

and part of edward furlong :lol:

none of who are up there with michael jackson


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

volatileacid said:


> LOL @ prince - prince is a joker... *I'll only remember him for that song, 1999* !
> 
> Smoke without fire? One minute he's keeping the parents happy, the next, they start wanting even more freebies, and he's in a bit of a jam.... How's that...


Really. :confused1:

You are now showing your ignorance - big time.

Anyone with any musical knowledge would know that Prince is an icon and has influenced many artists.

1999 indeed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

volatileacid said:


> You cannot say without a doubt that he was a peado. He might just have not grown up and might have just been comfortable in an innocent way to socialising with children.
> 
> Now look at Mike Tyson for example. I watched his documentary recently... - he talks about how when he was doing well, everyone was his friend, and how he haemorrhaged millions to these leeches....
> 
> ...


i actually work in an enviorment with peados and let me just say one thing they will minimise there offence as much as possible to make it feel as normal to them as possible


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im not going down the paedo route of discussion

but the tyson thing was a point i was going to make as back up to my yes men comment, no-one ever told tyson he only gave 90% in a training session, so eventually he believed he had had a "good session" and then got whupped

he needed people to work him harder,

it is my firm belief that no-one ever sat MJ down and explained what he was doign was wrong, i very much doubt MJ used to sit there in the morning drinking pg tips and reading the daily star


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I can't believe hes dead. I was a big MJ fan as a kid.

As for the paedo stuff. I don't think he was a malicious and calulated paedo, I believe he just had a warped view on what was acceptable in society. The mind of a child basically.

Obviously we dont know for sure. But I think the parent's of the kid's that got close to him saw $$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> I can't believe hes dead. I was a big MJ fan as a kid.
> 
> As for the paedo stuff. I don't think he was a malicious and calulated paedo, I believe he just had a warped view on what was acceptable in society. The mind of a child basically.
> 
> Obviously we dont know for sure. But I think the parent's of the kid's that got close to him saw $$$$$$$$$$$.


praise the lord, im glad someone has finally spoke sense.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hadn't read the the thread before my first post.



robdog said:


> This is why i have some doubt over the allegations to be honest.
> 
> *Surely if you had a child who was a abused you would want justice, not money??*
> 
> ...


Exactly. Its so suspect.

Surely you would want the guy to do time and ensure that he wasn't around another child unsupervised ever again.

I remember also hearing that Chris Tucker (who was pally with MJ) saying that as a gesture he put the family up (that made the most recent allegation) in a 5 star hotel for a weekend for some occasion. They stayed for a month and took the cvnt out of the room service etc.

Also were guilt tripping him into buying them an expensive motor.

Fishy to me.

The guy was strange, weak and impressionable and therefore an easy target for con artists.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Nitrolen said:


> Really. :confused1:
> 
> You are now showing your ignorance - big time.
> 
> ...


I love it... please give me a run down of what you thought were amazing hits?...

It's easy to criticise without offering a countering justification...


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey [email protected] - where's that post of yours gone?


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

prince is class but come on he aint got an inch on MJ, MJ is way above any other artist in the history of music


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> Hey [email protected] - where's that post of yours gone?


thought better of it fatty. didnt want to get you upset again.

:thumbup1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> LOL @ prince - prince is a joker... I'll only remember him for that song, 1999 !


LoL prince wrote a ridiculous amount of number 1's in the 80's shenade O'connor's nothing compares was penned by prince. The batman sound track ect

He changed his name to get out of a contract because they wouldn't let him release records on other labels. They couldn't keep up with his work rate. One of the best musicians of the 80's/90's

MJ was an awesome singer and dancer and an accomplished songwriter and will go down in history. What he did/didnt do in his private life is speculation only.

Shame how someones talent and fame can go onto bring so much crap into their life.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

6ft 2 eh? didnt know they stacked sh1t that high.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Info on Prince:

Soft and Wet" (Number 92, pop, Number 12 R&B, 1978) from For You introduced his erotic approach, while "I Wanna Be Your Lover" (Number 11 pop, Number One R& B) and "Why You Wanna Treat Me So Bad?" (Number 13 R& B) from Prince (Number 22, 1979) suggested his musical range. Dirty Mind (Number 45, 1980)--a loose concept album including songs such as "Head," about oral sex, and "Sister," about incest - established Prince's libidinous image once and for all. One of its few songs that wasn't too obscene for airplay, "Uptown," went to Number Five R&B, while "When You Were Mine" became Prince's most widely covered song and a minor comeback hit for Mitch Ryder in 1983 (it was later covered by Cyndi Lauper, among others, as well.)

Controversy (Number 21, 1981) had two hits, the title cut (Number 70 pop, Number Three R&B, 1981) and "Let's Work" (Number Nine, 1982). Prince, Dirty Mind, and Controversy all eventually went platinum. For his second album, Prince had formed a racially and sexually mixed touring band that included childhood friend Andre (Anderson) Cymone on bass, Dez Dickerson on guitar, keyboardists Gayle Chapman and Matt Fink, and drummer Bobby "Z" Rivkin. By the Dirty Mind tour, Chapman had been replaced by Lisa Coleman. In concert Prince frequently wore black bikini underpants underneath a trench coat.

A double album, 1999 (Number Nine, 1982), went platinum, bolstered by the Top 10 singles "Little Red Corvette" (Number Six, 1983) and "Delirious" (Number Eight, 1983), and the title track (Number 12, 1982). "Little Red Corvette" was also among the first videos by a black performer to be played regularly on MTV.

Prince "discovered" another Minneapolis band, the Time, whose members were cherry-picked from extant local bands Prince had gone back with to high school. The Time's first two albums went gold (the third went platinum); in turn, they supplied in-concert backup for Vanity 6, a female trio that had a club hit with "Nasty Girl" (Vanity would leave Prince's fold in 1983 to launch an unsuccessful solo career). Prince denied that he was the "Jamie Starr" who produced albums by the Time and Vanity 6. He did take both bands on tour with him, however. After the tour, Dez Dickerson left Prince's band to launch an abortive solo career; he was replaced by Wendy Melvoin.

Prince vaulted to superstardom in 1984 with Purple Rain, a seemingly autobiographical movie set in the Minneapolis club scene and co-starring the Time and Apollonia 6 (Patricia "Apollonia" Kotero having replaced Vanity). It was an enormous hit, as was the soundtrack album, which spent 24 weeks atop the chart and sold eventually sold over 13 million copies, yielding hit singles with "When Doves Cry" (Number One, 1984), "Let's Go Crazy" (Number one, 1984), "Purple Rain" (Number Two, 1984), "I Would Die 4 U" (Number Eight, 1984), and "Take Me With U" (Number 25, 1985). The album marked the first time in his career that Prince had recorded with, and credited, his backing band, which he named the Revolution. The opening act on Prince's 1984 tour was another of his female protégés, Latin percussionist Sheila E., the daughter of Santana percussionist Pete Escovedo, who hailed from Oakland, California, and whose album The Glamorous Life Prince had produced that year (as Jamie Starr).

At the 1985 Grammy Awards, Prince won Best Group Rock Vocal for "Purple Rain" and R&B Song of the Year for "I Feel For You" (actually from Prince, and a hit cover for Chaka Khan in 1984). After the gala, Prince - who for all his sexual exhibitionism onstage was painfully shy offstage - declined an offer to take part in the all-star recording session for "We Are the World" (he later donated the track "4 the Tears in Your Eyes" to the USA for Africa album). That, and his fey demeanor at the 1985 Academy Awards show, where he won a Best Original Score Oscar for Purple Rain, were the first signals of Prince's personal eccentricities to his newfound mass audience. In 1985 Prince also wrote Sheena Easton's suggestive hit single "Sugar Walls," under the pseudonym "Alexander Nevermind." And Tipper Gore credited allusions to masturbation in the Purple Rain track "Darling Nikki" with inspiring her to form the Parents Music Resource Center and to launch the Senate hearings on offensive rock lyrics, which led to the record industry's "voluntary" album-stickering policy.

Prince followed up Purple Rain with the psychedelic Around the World in a Day, which topped the chart for three straight weeks but was considered a critical and commercial disappointment. Prince reportedly had to be persuaded to release singles from it, but the album did yield hits in the Beatlesque "Raspberry Beret" (Number Two, 1985) and the funky "Pop Life" (Number Seven, 1985). Upon the album's release Prince's management announced his retirement from live performance (which lasted less than two years), and the opening of his own studio and record label, both named Paisley Park--after a track on the new album (which also included a spiritual epic, "The Ladder," which Prince wrote with his previously estranged father). Paisley Park recording acts included the Family (fronted by Wendy Melvoin's twin sister, Susannah, a long-standing Prince girlfriend), Mazarati (led by Cymone's replacement, Brown Mark), Madhouse (a jazz-funk band led by Prince's sax player Eric Leeds), and Jill Jones (who'd appeared, draped around Lisa Coleman, in the "1999" video and as a waitress in Purple Rain). None of them ever had a hit, although the Family's Prince-penned "Nothing Compares 2 U" would later be a massive hit for Sinéad O'Connor.

In spring 1986 Prince was back atop the pop chart with "Kiss," a stripped-down funk number. It would be heard (briefly) in Prince's next movie, Under the Cherry Moon, a romantic trifle shot on the French Riviera, with Prince replacing music video auteur Mary Lambert (Madonna's "Like a Virgin," among others) as director midway through production. The film bombed with critics and moviegoers; its soundtrack album Parade (Number Three, 1986) yielded two minor hit singles in "Mountains" (Number 23, 1986) and "Anotherloverholenyohead" (Number 63, 1986). On July 1, 1986, Prince played an impromptu live set following the world premiere of Cherry Moon in Sheridan, Wyoming (where the winner of an MTV movie-premiere contest lived).

In 1987 Prince fired the Revolution (Wendy and Lisa would go on to record as a duo, scoring a minor hit single with "Waterfall," before settling into soundtrack work) and, retaining only Matt Fink, replaced them with a new, unnamed band featuring Sheila E. on drums. Prince alone would be credited on Sign 'O' the Times (Number Six, 1987), widely hailed by critics as a return to form - and, as time passed, as Prince's pinnacle. It yielded hit singles in the stark title track (Number Three, 1987), the rocking Sheena Easton duet "U Got the Look" (Number Two, 1987), and the poppy "I Could Never Take the Place of Your Man" (Number Ten, 1987). Prince toured Europe with his new band and a theatrically choreographed show, but rather than touring the U.S. released a film of a concert shot in Rotterdam, Holland (and extensively re-shot and overdubbed at Paisley Park's soundstage).

In late 1987 rumors circulated of a new Prince project, The Black Album, said to consist of musically and lyrically raw funk tracks. A number of copies were pressed for a secret release date (the album was unmarked apart from a serial number), but Prince changed his mind at the last minute. Before its official release in late 1994, The Black Album became one of the most bootlegged LPs in pop history. Prince' next official release was the mild Lovesexy (Number 11, 1988), which yielded only one hit, "Alphabet St." (Number Eight, 1988), but did prompt Prince's first U.S. tour in four years, performing on a rotating stage that Prince entered in a pink Cadillac. In 1989 Prince had his first chart-topping album in four years with his soundtrack for director Tim Burton's big-budget film Batman; "Batdance" was Prince's first Number One since "Kiss." His half-sister Lorna Nelson lost a lawsuit claiming he'd stolen her lyrics for "U Got the Look." A year later, Prince - who'd already written and produced an album for Paisley Park signee Mavis Staples and undertaken productions for the Time's Morris Day and Jerome Benton and Batman star Kim Basinger - released Graffiti Bridge, a film that seemed to be a delayed sequel to Purple Rain, again pitting Prince against the Time on the Minneapolis club scene. Prince's love interest was played by Ingrid Chavez, who would gain greater fame for helping Lenny Kravitz write Madonna's hit "Justify My Love" (though she'd have to sue Kravitz to get a composing credit). The movie was another critical and commercial disaster; the soundtrack album (Number Six, 1990) yielded the hit "Thieves in the Temple" (Number six, 1990) and Tevin Campbell's Prince-penned "Round and Round" (Number 12, 1991).

In January 1991, at his recently opened Glam Slam nightclub in Minneapolis, Prince unveiled a new band, the New Power Generation, who would not tour the U.S. until 1993. The band included a rapping dancer (Anthony "Tony M" Mosely), in Prince's first nod to hip-hop, which had claimed a significant share of his black-pop audience and with which he never seemed comfortable musically. The following month Prince was sued for severance pay and punitive damages by his ex-managers, Robert Cavallo, Joseph Ruffalo, and Steven Fargnoli, whom Prince had fired in 1988. Eight months later he released his fifth album in five years, Diamonds and Pearls (Number Three, 1991), which spawned Top Ten hits in the lascivious "Gett Off" (Number 21, 1991), "Cream" (Number One, 1991), and the title track (Number three, 1992). Warner Bros. made Prince a vice president when he re-signed with the label in 1992. His next album (Number Five, 1992) was titled after an unpronounceable merger of the male and female gender symbols; its hit singles included "7" (Number Eight, 1992), "My Name Is Prince" (Number 36, 1992), and the profane "Sexy M.F." (Number 66, 1992). Prince produced an album for yet another female protégé, Carmen Electra, and New York's Joffrey Ballet announced that it was choreographing a four-part ballet to Prince's music, called Billboards (it would premiere at the University of Iowa in October 1993).

In September 1993 Prince pulled the most eccentric move of his career: he changed his name to the unpronounceable symbol he had titled his last album. "Symbol Man," "Glyph," or "The Artist Formerly Known As Prince" - shortened to the Artist - as he was now known, suffered widespread ridicule followed by a business setback in February 1994 when Warner Bros. dropped its distribution deal with Paisley Park Records, effectively putting the label out of business. Two weeks later the Artist released a new single, "The Most Beautiful Girl in the World" (Number Three pop, Number Two R& B) , not on Warners but on independent Bellmark Records, which had had a huge hit the previous summer with Tag Team's "Whoomp! There It Is"; Warners said it allowed this "experiment" at the Artist's request but would release his future product.

Come (Number 15 pop, Number Two R& B) , released later that year, was credited to "Prince (1958-1993)," and drawn from the Artist's backlog of studio recordings. It spawned two singles, "Letitgo" (Number 31 pop, Number Ten R& B) and "Space" (Number 71 R& B) . The legit Black Album (Number 47 pop, Number 18 R& B) was finally released two weeks before Christmas. As his relationship with the label continued to wane, the Artist began appearing with the word "Slave" scrawled on his cheek. Warners released four more albums: The Gold Experience (Number Six pop, Number two R&B, 1995), which scored a hit in "I Hate U" (Number 12 pop, Number Three R& B) but was more notorious for the racy track "P Control"; the soundtrack to Spike Lee's movie Girl 6 (Number 75 pop, Number 15 R&B, 1996); Chaos & Disorder (Number 26 pop); and the archival The Vault: Old Friends 4 Sale (1999). Meanwhile, the Artist issued the triple-CD set Emancipation (Number Two R&B, 1996) on his own New Power Generation (NPG) label, which was distributed through Capitol/EMI. The album went double platinum, and a remake of the Stylistics' 1972 hit "Betcha By Golly Wow" reached Number Ten on the R&B chart. The Artist also wed Mayte Garcia, a 22-year-old dancer and vocalist in his band. Their son died of a rare disorder called Pfeiffer's Syndrome shortly after birth in November 1996. Culling tracks from his archives, the Artist put out the four-CD compilation Crystal Ball (Number 62 pop, Number 59 R& B) in 1998, which he packaged in a clear plastic ball and marketed through his Web site by offering a fifth bonus disc, the acoustically-based The Truth. It sold 250,000 copies. Five months later came the more conventionally conceived single album New Power Soul (Number 22 pop, Number 9 R& B) .

As the millennium loomed, so did the Warners rerelease of "1999" (Number 45 R&B, 1999) and the artist's own 1999 (The New Master) EP. That fall, Rave Un2 the Joy Fantastic (Number 18 pop, Number Eight R& B) was released through a licensing arrangement with Arista. (Stating his displeasure with Arista's marketing of the album, the Artist would later declare his intention to release a new version through his Web site called Rave In2 the Joy Fantastic.) The album, which was produced by "Prince," featured guest appearances by folk-rock singer Ani DiFranco and rapper Chuck D - among others - both performers whom the Artist admired for distributing their music independently. With the expiration of his Warner/Chappell publishing contract on December 31, 1999, the Artist announced the following May that he was reclaiming his given name.

The first album the again-named Prince released was 2001's The Rainbow Children, a jazz-inflected recording with lyrics heavily influenced by Prince's conversion to the Jehovah's Witness faith; it was heavily panned, as was 2003's N.E.W.S., an instrumental disc. Between them, he issued One Nite Alone . . . Live!, a three-disc set that suggested a definitive Prince live disc would be something else.

In February 2004, Prince appeared with Beyoncé at the Grammy Awards, playing his own "Purple Rain," "Let's Go Crazy," and "Baby I'm a Star," along with Beyoncé's "Crazy in Love." A month later, he was inducted to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame on his first try; during the closing ceremony he played the song-ending solo on George Harrison's "While My Guitar Gently Weeps." Together, these performances made Prince the talk of pop music. (Something similar would occur when he played the 2007 Super Bowl halftime show.) He capped this newfound interest with the pleasantly old-school Musicology (Number Three, 2004) and a sold-out concert tour. 3121 (Number One, 2006) was a more polished, bigger-sounding variation on the prior album, and along with Planet Earth (Number Three, 2007) suggested that Prince would be capable of creating a string of comfortable, eclectic, well-turned albums for the rest of his career.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

lol owned


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

[b said:


> volatileacid;1015361]The pic on my profile is where I was @ 18% bf you twerp and was taken in 2004 - see the date stamp on it... right now, bf is around 15... and I'm 102kg @ 6ft2...
> 
> What do you weigh again ladyboy?
> 
> ...


I don't know you fella, but you are coming across to I, as ...... :confused1:

5anker


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> I don't know you fella, but you are coming across to I, as ...... :confused1:
> 
> 5anker


he posted a poll last night laughing about MJ having a heart attack then got all p1ssy when people started making jokes about his death. I pointed this out and he got all upset. wanted the mods to deal with the nasty forum troll who showed him to be a hypocrite.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Nitrolen said:


> I don't know you fella, but you are coming across to I, as ...... :confused1:
> 
> 5anker


For someone who's just joined this site - you're coming across as a right PITA - man up and stop interfering when you don't know the history behind why I'm talking to this chump the way I am.

ps. and what's with that cut and paste. Are you unable to put forward a coherent argument yourself?



Ashcrapper said:


> he posted a poll last night laughing about MJ having a heart attack then got all p1ssy when people started making jokes about his death. I pointed this out and he got all upset. wanted the mods to deal with the nasty forum troll who showed him to be a hypocrite.


What happened was is I kicked off a thread about MJ as soon as I heard it on Sky News, when they still thought he was just been taken to hospital.

We then had people, Ashcrapper included, who were saying he hope he died.

So I posted up this poll... do you want him to die? And I voted no.

When it pertained he died, I decided the poll was obviously in bad taste and made a post saying I regretted it, at which point, A crapper jumped down my throat - saying I was a hypocrite when I'd already stated I felt what I had done was inappropriate.

He trolled the thread - and whilst I was in the process of messaging a mod to remove the poll - the thread got deleted because of this numpty. Then he started messaging me on my visitor message wall - again I had to get a mod to delete those messages.

It's not as if I've been hating on MJ - I was a fan - so why would I want to be malicious?


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

volatileacid said:


> For someone who's just joined this site - *you're coming across as a right PITA* - man up and stop interfering when you don't know the history behind why I'm talking to this chump the way I am.
> 
> What happened was is I kicked off a thread about MJ as soon as I heard it on Sky News, when they still thought he was just been taken to hospital.
> 
> ...


Could you explain *pita *please?

he he


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> *We then had people, Ashcrapper included, who were saying he hope he died.*
> 
> So I posted up this poll... do you want him to die? And I voted no.


Actually my huge, hulking friend thats complete bollocks. I hadnt posted anything up until then. The first thing I posted was your gonna be starting something when reports he had died came out. NEVER ONCE did I say I hoped he died. But dont let the truth get in the way eh?

You also started the personal messaging by abusive rep. But again dont let that cloud your fairytale.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Bullcrap, Ashcrapper! Don't try and backtrack - and stop following me around - are you trying to get this thread closed down too?


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Relax fellas...........

Michael at his best:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Tribute next on ch4.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Sky+ng now... cheers.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Why the visitor message ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RIP Michael.....what a sad, misunderstood, tortured life, be in peace now...away from all the ignorant haters.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> macaulay culkin he certainly on the same scale as jacko), Gary Coleman, thats all i can think of at the top of my head, but theere are many more in america





marts_uk said:


> prince is class but come on he aint got an inch on MJ, MJ is way above any other artist in the history of music


Make your mind up


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> Could you explain *pita *please?
> 
> he he


i think its Pain In The A***


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Michael definately had more talent than alot of artists put together. He signed the biggest record deal to date with Sony for $890million. Has the highest sales for a record reaching around 100 million copies. You could see from the early years in the Jacksons he dominated the group and was destined for graeter things.

He deserves the title the king of pop....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> Bullcrap, Ashcrapper! Don't try and backtrack - and stop following me around - are you trying to get this thread closed down too?


backtrack about what? I couldnt give a **** about MJ and find the jokes funny. never hid that you self righteous tool


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

not on anyone's 'side' in this argument, just want to point out that the term 'tool' is brilliant and underused


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> backtrack about what? I couldnt give a **** about MJ and find the jokes funny. never hid that you self righteous tool


I'm so hurt - what a stinging riposte! Try harder next time! Anorexic fool!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

:blush:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Michael Jackson was the greatest artist of all time and I nobody will be as succesful in my lifetime. I can't believe people compare Prince to MJ. Did Prince ever receive 8 Grammys in one night? Has Prince won anywhere near the amount of awards as MJ? Has Prince had a song in the top 10 of the US Charts for a whole year? 37 Weeks at number 1? Record selling album? Record audience? Record video? Record seelout of 50 shows? I could go on.....

NOBODY will ever be as succesful as MJ. It's funny that people think that there are greater artists around. :laugh:

Haters will say his work went downhill after Bad but I think any artist would be happy with the sale of over 10 million copies of his "worst" album, Invincible.

NOBODY has ever had the upbringing that MJ did so I have no idea how people can comment and say that this hasn't affected him mentally. Forced into the spotlight from the age of 6 and lived in the public eye right up until the day he died.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> backtrack about what? I couldnt give a **** about MJ and find the jokes funny. never hid that you self righteous tool





volatileacid said:


> I'm so hurt - what a stinging riposte! Try harder next time! Anorexic fool!


This sh!ts getting old...you two don't like each other...get over it and move on...


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> NOBODY has ever had the upbringing that MJ did so I have no idea how people can comment and say that this hasn't affected him mentally. Forced into the spotlight from the age of 6 and lived in the public eye right up until the day he died.


I think he was actually 5

but still, sooo very young

R.I.P Michael Jackson, you f*cking legend  :bounce: :rockon:

Peace!


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

There now saying some body killed michael jackson:confused1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Welshy_Pete said:


> There now saying some body killed michael jackson:confused1:


No they're not FFS, they're saying it could have bneen maladministration of the drugs.

God i hate the media.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

1bpk said:


> I think he was actually 5
> 
> but still, sooo very young
> 
> ...


War!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The dad is saying fowl play.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

winger said:


> The dad is saying fowl play.


He was playing with poultry :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: ....I thought it was just monkeys he liked .....OMG :tongue:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Going back to the child abuse claims, if you look back at the evidence from 1993 with jordy chandler, there was a huge amount of evidence. It only came to light after jordy chandlers younger brother caught jako and jordy , and asked his father if it was normal. Alegedly Jordys mother new what was going on but ignored it due to the lavish gifts and holidays she was reciving, however when the father found out he went mad. Jackson relesed a video deniying the acusations, also complaing about being photographed naked, he said "dont belive the lies wait for the trial" it then emerged that jordy had described jacksons penis hence the naked photos, once the evidence mounted up that was when Jordys silence was bought.I dont know how or why the family accepted the money if it was my child i would want justice, However if i was accused i would want to go to court and be found inocent, as bribing people can be seen as a form of guilt. I remember seeing an interview with the head of the santa barbera police force and he said that if it had gone to trial in 93 he was certain they would have got a conviction.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

In relation to the above post, much as i feel Jacko was a paedo, you've only taken what suits your needs with regard to that story. The main point of the evidence presented in that case was the description of Jackson's penis, which was described by the child as circumcised, however on inspection Jackson was not circumcised so that makes that child's claims seem a little lightweight.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i know that mate but a 13 year old boy who is able to lie over and over again without changing his story to police, psycologists etc etc is hard to belive most adults who lie slip up somewhere. I was a massive jako fan when when i was younger, however i know people who have been sexualy abused, and either are to scared to report it or feal that they would not be belived, i cant go into details. that is why i feel so strongly about child abuse. Jordy chandler has got to live with what hapend for the rest of his life and no amount of money will ever take the memory away from him.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I concur mate, also the fact that Jackson was abused himself is one of the main psychological links to people who go on to abuse others, which only strengthens my belief that he was not an innocent man (is that one of his songs that i'm paraphrasing, lol).


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

not every child who is abused will go on to abuse, some will others know that what happend to them was wrong, and destroyed there childhood therefore they would not do it to someone else


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Of course mate, i'm talking only from a statistical and psychological point of view, not saying that it's an absolute certainty.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

also if jackson had been convicted would his music have been removed from the shelfs would the millions of fans who love him still belived he was innocent and been set up? would his records still be selling by the millions today after his death, or his memorial attended by so many stars?


----------

